# Rubrikat > Emigracioni >  Lënia e nënshtetësise Shqipëtare

## Elsa.W

Më duhet të lë nënshtetësine Shqipëtare për të marrë pashaporten Gjermane dhe nuk e di si tëveproj. Ka ndonjë që mund të më ndihmojë me eksperiencen e tij?
Falenderoj për çdo lloj informacioni.

----------


## martini1984

Pyet ne komunen ku banon dhe te japin informacion!

----------


## Elsa.W

Do Të pyes. Faleminderit

----------


## vajz

> Do Të pyes. Faleminderit


Elsa,

eshte ligji te ky site: http://www.asp.gov.al/pdf/shtetesia_shqiptare.pdf

Shtetasi shqiptar per heqje dore nga shtetetsia shqiptare :
·  Kerkesa e shtetasit shqiptar drejtuar Presidentit te Republikes. Kerkesa te permbaje
identitetin e plote te kerkuesit (emer mbiemer, datelindje, vendlindje, kombesine),
adresen e sakte te vendbanimit te tij te perhershem, si dhe adresen (nr.telefoni) ku
pret informim per ecurine e aplikimit te tij, arsyet e kerkeses per heqjen dore nga
shtetsia shqipetare. Kerkesa nenshkruhet me emer mbiemer e firme nga kerkuesi;
·  Premtimi nga autoriteti kompetent i shtetesise tjeter ose dokument shtetesie origjinal,
marre ne vendin perkates;
·  Çertifikata e lindjes me fotografi e aplikuesit *;
·  Çertifikata familjare e aplikuesit *;
·  Vertetimi i gjendjes gjyqesore *;
·  Vertetimi nga Gjykata e rrethit *;
·  Vertetimi nga Prokuroia *;
·  Vertetimi nga Zyra e Permbarimit *;
·  Vertetimi nga Kryetari i Njesise administrative qe eshte banor i asaj njesie, ne te
cilin te konfirmohet adresa e sakte *;
·  Çertifikata e marteses se aplikantit e marre ne vendin ku eshte lidhur martesa;
·  Dokumenti qe verteton rezidencen, vendbanimin e tij ne shtetin premtues te shtetsise
tjeter.Ne çdo rast ky dokument duhet te jete per te gjithe antaret e familjes;
·  Deklarata noteriale e te dy prinderve, ku te shprehet pelqimi i tyre per heqjen dore
nga shtetesia shqipetare e femijeve te tyre te moshes deri 18 vjeç;
Dokumentet, te cilat kane shenjen "*" te merren ne Republiken e Shqiperise.

shpresoj te te ndihmoje

----------


## martini1984

Arsyeja perse heq nenshtetesine shqiptare :xx: 
Hajde man hajde...
http://www.bundesregierung.de/Webs/B...-schritte.html
Te thone po ose jo.
klm

----------


## Ksanthi

> Arsyeja perse heq nenshtetesine shqiptare
> Hajde man hajde...
> http://www.bundesregierung.de/Webs/B...-schritte.html
> Te thone po ose jo.
> klm




E cte duhet ty pse e heq nenshtetesine? cdo njeri ben cte doje me jeten e tij dhe nuk i jep llogari askujt .



Neshtetesia hiqet thjeshte po te besh te gjitha dokumentat .Shko ne ambasaden shqiptare ne gjermani dhe  dorezo dokumentat .( nqs te thone qe nuk behet ngul kembe sepse nje i afermi im ne greqi keshtu e beri )  Pas pak kohesh te vjen pergjigjja qe nuk je me shtetase shqiptare ne vendbanimin tend e firmosur nga presidenti .Por duhet  te dish dicka se ne gjendjen civile te rrethit ku jeton asgje nuk do ndryshoje sepse ti do figurosh qe emri yt te perdoret per manipulim votash .

----------


## martini1984

> E cte duhet ty pse e heq nenshtetesine? cdo njeri ben cte doje me jeten e tij dhe nuk i jep llogari askujt .
> 
> 
> 
> Neshtetesia hiqet thjeshte po te besh te gjitha dokumentat .Shko ne ambasaden shqiptare ne gjermani dhe  dorezo dokumentat .( nqs te thone qe nuk behet ngul kembe sepse nje i afermi im ne greqi keshtu e beri )  Pas pak kohesh te vjen pergjigjja qe nuk je me shtetase shqiptare ne vendbanimin tend e firmosur nga presidenti .Por duhet  te dish dicka se ne gjendjen civile te rrethit ku jeton asgje nuk do ndryshoje sepse ti do figurosh qe emri yt te perdoret per manipulim votash .


Pikerisht aty e kisha(mos u nxito kur shkruan) perse duhet te jap arsye????
Por kam ne plan te behem femer,ne cdo tre vjet te ngelem shtatzane perfitoj 15.000 euro per cdo kalamanj dhe kam mbrojtje nga shteti apo lejen e barres!
Jo per ndonje gje.....man.

----------


## Elsa.W

Vetëm duke  lezuar sa shume dokumenta me duhen me ka hyrë frika. Duhet ti kem keto dokumenta te gjitha te marra brënda tre muajve? Duhet ti marr këto dokumenta ne Shqipëri?
Pavarësisht nga tronditja të dhenat jane shumë informative. Shumë faleminderit

----------


## Elsa.W

Ata ne ambasade me thane qe pasi ti kem legalizuar dokumentat ne ambasade duhet tiperkthej dhe ti noterizoj dokumentat gjermane ne Shqiperi dhe pastaj ti postoj tek presidenti. Pyetja eshte: meqenese une per arsye familiare nuk kam mundesi te shkoj ne shqiperi egziston nje mundesi tjeter per ti perkthyer dhe noterisuar dokumentat shqipetare ketu ne Gjermani?

----------


## TetovaMas

> Më duhet të lë nënshtetësine Shqipëtare për të marrë pashaporten Gjermane dhe nuk e di si tëveproj. Ka ndonjë që mund të më ndihmojë me eksperiencen e tij?
> Falenderoj për çdo lloj informacioni.


*Ne qofte se i ploteson kushtet per nenshtetesi gjermane ,merre me dy duare .Mos u vono aspak.Nenshtetesia gjermane eshte edhe neshtetesi evropiane .*

----------


## Smth_Poetic

Tradhtare  :ngerdheshje: .....do te therrisnin disa ketu elsa  :ngerdheshje: 
Ta gezosh pashaporten e naziskineve  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## amimandrakis

mund t'ju pyese se cfare bete me problemin tuaje se edhe une dua te heq dore nga nenshtetesiaq shqipetare per te marre me vone ate it
? ju krijuan probleme, sa u vonua si procedure?  faleminderit

----------


## arbereshi_niko

> mund t'ju pyese se cfare bete me problemin tuaje se edhe une dua te heq dore nga nenshtetesiaq shqipetare per te marre me vone ate it
> ? ju krijuan probleme, sa u vonua si procedure?  faleminderit


Ti qe do marresh nenshtetesine it,
nje minut, nuk ka nevoje te braktisesh nenshtetesine tende me detyrim qe te marresh nje tjeter, psh, ajo e IT-se... :shkelje syri: 
Une mbaj tre, po ka edhe me..., psh. De Pardje-ja ia dhane me zor ate te Taxhikistanit..., kur kerkoi ate rusen! :shkelje syri: 
Habitem shume  me ju qe doni te braktisni nenshtetesine tuaj, pasi as'kush nuk ju detyron! 
Nje pashaporte nuk kushton shume per ta mabjtur me buke............

----------


## broken_smile

> mund t'ju pyese se cfare bete me problemin tuaje se edhe une dua te heq dore nga nenshtetesiaq shqipetare per te marre me vone ate it
> ? ju krijuan probleme, sa u vonua si procedure?  faleminderit


ne c'menyre do e marresh ate italiane? nese e merr ngaqe ke plotesuar 10 vjet rezidence ne itali, nuk eshte e nevojshme te braktisesh ate shqiptare (une psh i mbaj te dyja). por nese e merr nepermjet marteses me nje shtetas italian, atehere te duhet te heqesh nenshtetesine shqiptare, keshtu thote ligji.

----------


## Bamba

Taljoni te lejon te mbash sa nenshtetesi te do qefi, nuk eshte si gjermoni. Po te kishte qene ky kusht, nuk do e kisha mor nenshtetesine taljone.  :ngerdheshje: 




> ne c'menyre do e marresh ate italiane? nese e merr ngaqe ke plotesuar 10 vjet rezidence ne itali, nuk eshte e nevojshme te braktisesh ate shqiptare (une psh i mbaj te dyja). por nese e merr nepermjet marteses me nje shtetas italian, atehere te duhet te heqesh nenshtetesine shqiptare, keshtu thote ligji.



Moj elsa moj, se te shkruajta dhe mesazh tek profili...po paske mbaruar pune dmth? Ta gexosh!  :ngerdheshje: 

Po nga e gjete kete ligjin ti qe nese merr nenshtetesine taljone nepermjet marteses, duhet te heqesh dore nga nenshtetesia tjeter?  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## broken_smile

> Taljoni te lejon te mbash sa nenshtetesi te do qefi, nuk eshte si gjermoni. Po te kishte qene ky kusht, nuk do e kisha mor nenshtetesine taljone. 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moj elsa moj, se te shkruajta dhe mesazh tek profili...po paske mbaruar pune dmth? Ta gexosh! : D
> 
> Po nga e gjete kete ligjin ti qe nese merr nenshtetesine taljone nepermjet marteses, duhet te heqesh dore nga nenshtetesia tjeter?


e kam lexuar ne pikat qe parashtrohen per te marre cittadinanzen (ndoshta ne faqen e ministrise) dhe isha mjaft e sigurte per kete. por meqe e thua ti, e terheq ate qe kam shkruajtur. per keto pune ti je me i besueshem :-D se pertoj te lexoj edhe njehere ato qe thote ligji, nuk dua t'i shoh me me sy, me kane lodh  :perqeshje: 

me dhe nje lajm te mire, t'ia them babit, se ai nuk e donte nenshtetesine italiane duke humbur ate shqiptare. tani mund ta marri nepermjet mamit :-)

----------


## Bamba

> e kam lexuar ne pikat qe parashtrohen per te marre cittadinanzen (ndoshta ne faqen e ministrise) dhe isha mjaft e sigurte per kete. por meqe e thua ti, e terheq ate qe kam shkruajtur. per keto pune ti je me i besueshem :-D se pertoj te lexoj edhe njehere ato qe thote ligji, nuk dua t'i shoh me me sy, me kane lodh 
> 
> me dhe nje lajm te mire, t'ia them babit, se ai nuk e donte nenshtetesine italiane duke humbur ate shqiptare. tani mund ta marri nepermjet mamit :-)


Epo tashi nje kafe ma ke, ske nga luan!  :perqeshje: 

p.s talia eshte vend tolerant shume, vetem se e prish pak kur vjen puna te burokracia!  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## broken_smile

> Epo tashi nje kafe ma ke, ske nga luan! 
> 
> p.s talia eshte vend tolerant shume, vetem se e prish pak kur vjen puna te burokracia!


paaak?? ta merr shpirtin thuaj  :ngerdheshje: 

ti offrirò un caffé con humor :-) (nese e ke pare me lino banfin)

----------


## Lezhiani

Pershendetje Bashkatdhetare kudo qe te jeni.

Kam nje pyetje persa i perket leshimit te shtetesise Shqipetare dhe marrjes se Shtetesise Gjermane.

Muaj e ardhshem do te bej kerkes per marrjen te Shtetesise Gjermane (kushte i kam plotesuar sipas Zyres se Emigracionit), por njera nga kushtet qe ve Shteti Gjerman eshte te besh doreheqjen nga Shtetesia Shqipetare.

Pyetja ime eshte kjo : 

1) A ekziston njeri qe ka marre shtetesine Gjermane pa e dorezuar ate shqipetaren dhe nese po, cfare menyret ka ndjekur ?
2) Nese e keni marre shtetesine Gjermane, sa kohe ka Njeriu per te dorezuar Shqipetaren ?
3) Dhe nese eshte e detyrueshme ta leme shtetesine Shqiptare, i humbasim te gjitha te drejtat ne Shqiperi ? edhe te de drejten e pronave qe kemi atje ?

Do tju isha shume mirenjohes nese dikush mund te me jape nje pergjigje e cila te jete sa do pak e sakt.

Me rrespekt nje Shqipetar nga nje Lezhian ne Minden Gjermani.

----------


## murik

Niko disa shtete e kane ligj qe duhet te heqesh dore nga nenshtetsia e lindjes per te mare ate te rene. keshtu e ka Austria dhe Gjermania per shembull.

----------

